# Princess Molly Brown



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Molly Brown got a new bed today- she won't even share with the other cats. Gracie got too close and Molly swatted him 8O . She's such a little diva.

Here is the Princess:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful cat and bed! :luv

Looks like Princess Holly's bed, except hers was oval I think (or stretched out).  

Warning: These beds are apparently mobile. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww how cute is that. All she is missing is her tiara!


----------



## Scott&Nikki (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice. If only mine would use her expensive one :? Maybe it's just because mine knows no one else in here will steal it from her.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Simba says he doesn't care if Molly Brown has Princess bed, he has his MP3 player to keep him company (my hubby has too much time on his hands, I guess)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

What boy cat would want to sleep on a PINK bed anyway?! :lol: 

Hilarious pictures... and gorgeous kitties! Molly Brown looks so big now!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Princess Molly looks so regal :love2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes...the Princesses Molly and Holly have twin beds...and both look very regal in them I might add...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such gorgeous kitties


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

She's beautiful! Love the orange in her coat!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: ...you guy's are killing me... excellent pics!!!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

*Awww!!*

Molly is very pretty! I love Tabby Cats! 

Simba looks like Nakie. 

I know that you, me, DesNBaby and October all have cats that look like they came from the same litter. 

They're all these huge, gray/kinda tabby beasts that have no small portion of Maine **** genes! 

How precious your pictures are!! Molly brown looks very comfortable in her new pink bed!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I would love to get Baby, Rookie, Nakie and Simba all together for a group shot. I believe we could make up our own new breed.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh sure...leave out the other Maine **** because she's a different color...Hrrrrmph! :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I just put Queen Holly in a different category, because we KNOW she's Maine ****. Our's are just hopefuls :wink: .

And, Princess Arianwen could go in the color grop, but she's special on her own.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love that idea! Hey Doodle or Marie, do you have the graphics know-how to make it look like all our lookalike gray beasts are in the same picture, like a family portrait? 

Molly is so beautiful! I wish Rookie would use a cat bed. She just pees on every one I bring home, including one Tuesday night.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have NO graphics know-how - that's why Doodle made my signature and avatar! 



October said:


> I wish Rookie would use a cat bed. She just pees on every one I bring home, including one Tuesday night.


So, she *is* using it! :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My hubby is a graphics geek (that's what he does for a living), and said he would make the picture for us. Should we make a new thread of all the kitties we want added to the pic?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I have NO graphics know-how - that's why Doodle made my signature and avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I have NO graphics know-how - that's why Doodle made my signature and avatar!


That's OK Marie, you have many other redeeming qualities...like you know how to hunt down cat trees on Craigslist and you provide a lap for Cali & Charlee to sit on... :lol:

Oh...and if Leazie's hubby doesn't come through...yes I can work some magic :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They would all make quite a tribe :lol:
:kittyball


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Would you like a picture of Nakie, too? I have one taken before he got sick that I'd be happy to donate! 

 

I'd offer to help do something, but as you can see I don't even have an avatar on here. We somehow lost photoshop and thusly I lost my ability to create signatures.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a link to Miss Arianwen's (rather voluminous :lol: ) photo album. Use any picture that you like.  
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t240 ... en%20dSLR/


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can make one!  See my own thread here! :wink: : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=37989 You all can post the pics there and I can make it for you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lol, I just got an idea for it and its good. Its a surprize though. :wink: :lol: Go post your pics there. :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Woohoo, Des, I am going to find the "right" Simba picture.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It might take me awhile because there are so many to sort through, but I'll get there.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys!

I just posted a bunch of pictures on your thread. At least...I hope its the right thread, DesNBaby... :wink: 

Nakie's eyes are flaring back up, so I don't really want to bug him with a camera tonight. I'm picking up his meds as soon as I get off work. Hopefully by Sunday he'll start getting to where he needs to be. 

Maybe I could take some better pictures of him this weekend if he seems like he's doing better, and submit those to you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry to hijack your thread Leazie, but can you all (re) post the pictures here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... e+practice then anyone that wants to make a graphic can do so. I think that would be more far. Thank you.


----------

